# overnight



## eggs over easy (Jun 1, 2012)

Need two, trying to go overnight thurs or fri thru sat. 38foot egg harbor


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

That sounds like a deal for $150 a person. I would be all over this but I am stuck in Atl. What marina are you leaving from?


----------



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

That does sound like a deal. I'm busy this week but maybe later on in the season I could go.


----------



## SoCal619 (Nov 18, 2011)

Where are launching from and what times you plan on heading out/coming back?


----------



## eggs over easy (Jun 1, 2012)

Sportsman Marina, still waiting to see the fri forecast. tentatively leave weds night, return fri evening. i dont run on plane at night...can make almost 2nmpg at 5-6knots. about 32 an hour at 21knots


----------



## eggs over easy (Jun 1, 2012)

I still need 2 to go thurs afternoon or night till sat...come on lets go


----------



## eggs over easy (Jun 1, 2012)

ttt


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

if your not leaving till late thurs I'll go but I won't be in town till around 11pm thurs.


----------

